# Please don't leave me



## DoubleDennis

I'm saying this because because my girlfriend wants to brake up with me. I'm a male.


----------



## samealwang

so what's matter with the  forum?


----------



## DoubleDennis

Oh sorry I'm new here, I was wondering if someone could translate this to Japanese."Please don't leave me"


----------



## samealwang

DoubleDennis said:


> Oh sorry I'm new here, I was wondering if someone could translate this to Japanese."Please don't leave me"


 I am a Chinese, but can speak a little Japenese.

（僕から）離れなくてください。
（ぼくから）はなれなくて　ください。


----------



## lammn

Hello DennisDennis,

This topic has just been discussed in this forum awhile ago:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1091480


----------



## DoubleDennis

lammn said:


> Hello DennisDennis,
> 
> This topic has just been discussed in this forum awhile ago



Yeah I read that but I read that that message is about "The speaker is female, and the man (her husband) is dying.         " And they said that the context of the sentence changes a lot then. So that is why I am asking it here again.


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome, *DoubleDennis*!

Yes, you did a wonderful job providing context and background in your very first thread in WR forums.  Wow, am I thrilled.  [Disclaimer:  No sarcasm, really!]  

If someone leaves a relationship, the most general verb to use is 別れる.  A male begging his girlfriend not leave would exclaim, "別れないでくれ."  The object of the verb, which is the speaker, is understood within the context.



samealwang said:


> （僕から）離れなくてください。
> （ぼくから）はなれなくて　ください。


The _te_-form of 離れない is 離れないで.  So, the correct sentence would be:
（僕から）離れないでください。

This sentence, however, cannot be used when a couple is breaking up because 離れる means making physical distance between the two.  It would be a good answer if used when the boy is taking the girl to a destination through huge crowds, for example.


----------



## whomadeamark

It's 'break up' not 'brake up' in English too,  sorry to be fastidious! 

I agree with Flaminius, I'd say わかれないでくれ


----------



## DoubleDennis

Thanks for the translation! I'm actually surprised how fast you guys were with the translation.

Hehe and yeah sorry about the break up thing XD hihi something I still mix up some of the stuff.


----------



## kknd

They just know the language (first), are keen on visiting this forum (second) and like to help people (and finally third)


----------



## Aoyama

> わかれ「別れ」ないでくれ


That's one way.
Another one could be [僕のことを]"捨てないで” (lit. : don't throw (me) [down the drains]), but that may not help much ...


----------

